# Algarve - Ideas for a site please?



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Now I know there are lots of types of travellers and some of us wild camp, some of us like luxury and then there´s folks like me who like the bit in the middle!!
I have a friend (Portuguese) here who is thinking about making a site for motorhomers\caravans. The local authorities are about to install barriers and restrictions because the freedom here is being abused (not I have to say by Brits!!)
What would he need to do to make it really attractive? He is talking about hard standing\wi fi\ bike hire\laundry\showers\hookup\water\disposal etc The site is between Silves & Loule and about 20 mins inland from the tourist zone of Albufeira. It's a flat site, in beautiful countryside surrounded by orange groves.
Do you think he would be able to make it worth while?
In the mean time he is offering laundry, shower, loo etc now for 10 Euros a night for a casual caller for motorhome. You will be the only one here. He speaks good English and his house is near but not intruding.
Dogs, children welcome
I'm here now and it's lovely.
Cheers guys.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'd add shade and some recreational space plus communal area under cover.

Dave


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We would use it. We like peaceful sites away from the bustle of the coast. It sounds good to us and good luck to him.

CandA


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Sounds good, we like to be away from the hustle & bustle. Some shade but also sunny areas for winter parking.

Will it be for short stay? Longer stays may need electric.

Can you PM me, please, with details if it is useable now as might like to go for winter.


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes to winter n yes to electic n yes to awnings. Its on gravel n electric security gates. Truly fab bit like your own private site. Will PM u but now on Blackberry


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes sounds interesting. I would add access to water at no more than 50 meters away from some pitches. This is so that larger motorhomes can fill their water tank without having to move the van.

Also any photos?

David


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

I will post some photos when we get back to UK. There is already water available without moving van and at the moment there is room for two vans with all facilities immediately available. There is loads of room and you could easily RV/trailer it on site too. So much potential.
For us it's the tranquility here, the wonderful smell of orange blossom, fields of wild flowers and safe safe safe.
Hubby says I am paranoid but I don't do sleeping "wild" - when I go to bed I like windows open etc. I hate locking things up when I just tootle off and here we are in acres of orange groves, easily accessible but safe cos there is parimeter fencing and electronic gates.
Hey ho but back to work in a week!!
Will PM anyone who wants this number but he will only take 2 at present until he decides whether to go for 10 and then commercial. For me though this is just perfect as it is.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

He could also offer prices as many of the other sites do down there, the longer you stay the cheaper it becomes... but it does sound excellent and I wish him the best of luck in setting it all up.


Have you got the gps co-ordinates, so we could look at the place on google earth?


Carol


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanx for interest and suggestions. Will give info on Monday when I have access to decent internet facilities. Using internet cafe now and have Blackberry but the latter takes forever.
Understand weather going to be fab in UK this weekend - enjoy!!


----------

